

Dove releases rogue Photoshop action that undoes 'real beauty' manipulations - jbrooksuk
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/6/4070254/dove-real-beauty-campaign-photoshop-beautify-action-scam

======
josho
It's just marketing. Dove's parent company sells a tonne of beauty products by
marketing unrealistic expectations of beauty.

Good on Dove for trying, but it leaves a bitter taste in my mouth as I can't
get past their corporate duplicity.

------
TDL
Am I right to understand that Dove is misleading people as to what this app
does? This doesn't seem to be the best way to advance their cause.

